# [off-topic] réseau multimedia complet

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Je pense que certains geeks d'entre vous ont déjà monté un réseau multimédia de qualité. Et donc je vous demande des conseils en off-topic.

Je voudrais acquérir bientôt un système multimédia complet : grand écran plat, console, système de son (baffles et grave...). Je m'y connais pas trop, donc je reste assez évasif. En gros et pour faire court, je veux un bon home-cinéma.

L'intérêt, c'est d'avoir un système qui fait tout : une image de bonne qualité à la TV, quelque soit l'origine (une chaîne TV, la console de jeu, les fichiers médias sur le serveur) et le son qui va bien (pour la musique, la tv, les jeux...).

Je demande donc des conseils qui peuvent être des conseils de matériels (marques, magasins à aller visiter), de méthodologie...

Merci d'avance.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Que penses tu de XBMC + VDR (DVB-T/S/C) pour commencer..?

http://xbmc.org/natethomas/2012/03/24/xbmc-11-0-eden/

 Un topic récent :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-916364.html

Hardware :

Carte DVB (Préférence PCI/PCIe) compatible LinuxTV : http://www.linuxtv.org/

Carte Graphique avec GPU décodant HDTV x264 (Nvidia série 8 ou+, ATI Radeon HD ou+)

RAID1 logiciel pour la bibliothèque Multimedia

Processeur Core2+ ou équivalent AMD...

Lecteur BlueRay, boitier, telecommande, manette usb, wifi... +++

Un exemple de boitier que j'ai pu tester (DH101) : http://www.techgadgets.in/images/thermaltake-dh-101-102.jpg

 :Idea:  Un screenshot aussi :

http://img11.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_326258screenshot001.png

----------

## El_Goretto

Perso, comme je suis un adepte du "fur et à mesure", j'en suis à l'étape "ampli" pour pouvoir dégager ma vieille chaine hifi de 15ans d'âge tout en gardant ses haut-parleurs.

Pour l'instant, j'ai repéré des modèles 5.1 aux alentours de 280€ chez pioneer, surtout les modèles "peu épais" qui consomment vachement moins que les "gros" (mais qui sont plus puissant, et avec des entrées analogiques en plus qui ne m'intéressent pas). J'ai pas encore fait le tour de toutes les autres marques, ni vu de tests d'audiophiles. Il me reste à faire le tour des webmarchands pour voir les fourchettes de prix et promos éventuelles.

Ma TV date de 2 ans, je suis tombé sur une bonne affaire (promo sur un modèle avec une ancienne techno sans impact sur la qualité  d'image)... donc pas très intéressant à développer ici.

Le HTPC, je pourrais développer plus au besoin, il s'agit d'une config "low profile" avec boîtier Silverstone (pas cher, qui a de la gueule tout en restant discret), un corei3 T (donc basse conso), avec un petit SSD pour l'OS, un disque iSCSI sur le NAS pour stocker les jeux et une carte low-profile AMD HD6670 (j'en ai bavé pour en trouver) pour jouer correctement. Notez que je n'ai pas cette machine sous linux, donc... je ne m'en vante pas trop  :Smile:  Mais je fonctionne aussi avec xbmc, très bon soft.

SURTOUT NE PAS ACHETER DE CARTE SON CREATIVE (prix = vol, support = néant + foutage de gueule de dimension cosmique). Je sais, on le répète tout le temps, mais des fois, yen a qui passent encore à travers.

De tout façon, la carte son on s'en cogne puisque la sortie et la puce audio sont dans la CG pour l'HDMI (sauf pour les vieilles nvidia, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui).

Le NAS, pareil, un occaz' en or, une promo sur un modèle netgear classique à base d'atom (le ultra 2) à 165€ (sans FdP)... un truc de fou. Il faut tout ce que ses confrères à 450€ font (CIFS/AFS/NFS,iSCSI,DLNA/uPnP, backup super pratique sur HDD USB externe via un bouton en façade, etc), avec une IHM moins jolie mais tout aussi fonctionnelle. Bref, un HTPC dans le salon (qu'on éteint) et un NAS 24/24 qui stocke la mediathèque et peut servir pour les téléchargements, et ça roule. L'intérêt étant que du coup les gens équipés de tablettes peuvent aussi regarder une video depuis leur lit. Pas moi personnellement, mais j'en connais  :Smile: 

Pour le reste (côté audio/enceintes), je ne me suis pas renseigné.

Pour les achats, j'ai tout fait online, et pour la sélection des produits hifi, souvent je me suis aidé du site http://www.lesnumeriques.com/ Il sont super pertinents, comme lorsqu'ils démontrent par A+B qu'un câble HDMI ) 7€ donne le même résultat qu'un câble plaqué or à 50€...  :Smile:  C'est à eux que je dois ma TV et mon écran d'ordi actuel  :Smile:  Pareil pour le lecteur mp3 nomade.

----------

## 22decembre

merci pour ce début de réponse...

Avec XBMC, j'ai un serveur media, c'est ça ? On peut recevoir les chaines télé avec ça ? (j'ai une vieille carte d'acquisition tv, peut-être que je pourrais l'utiliser…).

Quels sont les fonctionnalités du truc ? Il fait quoi ?

----------

## El_Goretto

xbmc est un mediacenter (donc un "client" plutôt qu'un serveur: typiquement, il peut être client uPnP/AV, le serveur étant le NAS). Maintenant, il peut aussi faire serveur (et être contrôlable à distance). Pratique si c'est le HTPC qui fait du 24/24, qui télécharge et stocke.

Pour l'instant, officiellement xbmc ne fait pas PVR (réception/enregistrement de TV) mais il s'agit de la plus grosse feature recherchée par les gens qui postent sur ce forum (au hasard, l'ami jaypeche  :Smile: ), via l'utilisation des repositories de développement du projet.

Lui il a obtenu de très bons résultats sur gentoo.

Moi il y a très longtemps, j'ai pas mal galéré avec la réception satellite canalsat, et je n'ai pas pu aller aussi loin qu'espéré car j'avais un temps limité. Pour la TNT, c'était ok.

Le plus simple restant à mon avis un tuner, plutôt qu'une carte d'acquisition, mais je n'ai pas d'expérience sur ce sujet pour en débattre.

Mais c'est clairement le produit le plus simple, le plus sexy du moment.

----------

## 22decembre

oula ! C'est allé loin !

Primo, c'est quoi htpc svp ?  => résolu : basiquement, c'est un ordinateur multimedia. C'est effectivement un des trucs que je cherche à creer…

En gros, dites moi si je me trompe, mais vous me proposez de creer un ordi multimédia sur lequel je brancherais l'écran de la TV et les enceintes. Et le htpc prendrais alors le rôle de la chaîne hifi pour avoir du super son, et enverrait les films sur l'écran (depuis des sources comme un espace fichiers linux ou un lecteur BD)

J'ai bon ou je me suis gourré quelque part ?

Problème : de ce que je lis et de ce que vous dites, XBMC ne sait pas recevoir la TV (TF1 and Co). Est-ce qu'on pourrait recevoir la TV par un autre canal qu'une antenne (l'adsl au hasard...) ? Quid aussi de la console de jeu (j'aimerais utiliser une PS3 comme lecteur BD et aussi avoir une super sono et image quand on joue à des jeux).

Et le matos «son» et «image». Suggestions ? Il y a des regles à respecter (normes de connectique, norme logicielle…) ?

----------

## jaypeche

Je vais essayer de faire facile être un peu plus clair, c'est pas toujours évident d'appréhender quelquechose que l'on ne maitrise pas encore ..

 *Quote:*   

> c'est quoi htpc svp ? => résolu : basiquement, c'est un ordinateur multimedia

 

C'est bien ça, littéralement : Home Theater Personal Computeur, ce que tu cherches à faire koi !

 *Quote:*   

> En gros, dites moi si je me trompe, mais vous me proposez de creer un ordi multimédia sur lequel je brancherais l'écran de la TV et les enceintes. Et le htpc prendrais alors le rôle de la chaîne hifi pour avoir du super son, et enverrait les films sur l'écran (depuis des sources comme un espace fichiers linux ou un lecteur BD) 

 

Toutafé   :Wink:  , XBMC est la solution logicielle du moment, pour faire simple, c'est un environnement graphique qui fonctionne avec une télécommande (dans l'idéal). Son but permettre de gérer facilement et intuitivement, une bibliothèque de films, enregistrements TV (HD ou non),DVDs, DIVX, BlueRay; une bibliothèque de musiques (Format MP3, Faac, Ogg, ainsi que les CDs audio..),  une bibliothèque d'images, photos.

Il y a aussi une multitude d'autres fonctionnalités via les plugins installable, des exemples : Météo, Youtube, Shoutcast, Programmes...

Il supporte aussi en natif, l'USB mass storage (Appareils Photos numériques, Clés USB, Disques USB externes...)

Je te conseille le trés bon site http://passion-xbmc.org/ qui est la référence en terme de support francophone.

Encore en dévellopement mais déjà bien stabilisé la fonctionnalité PVR (Personnal Video Recorder), en gros un recepteur TV (HD ou non) capable d'enregister les programmes, faire du timeshift (Retour sur image..).

 *Quote:*   

> XBMC ne sait pas recevoir la TV (TF1 and Co). Est-ce qu'on pourrait recevoir la TV par un autre canal qu'une antenne (l'adsl au hasard...) 

 

L'inverse donc ! XBMC est doté de la fonctionnalité PVR en installant les paquets qui vont bien, cette option devrait sortir officiellement dans la prochaine version de XBMC. Ca fonctionne déjà très bien ! 

Pour l'ADSL TV, je n'ai pas testé mais par la magie du Linux, cela doit être possible quand on maitrise bien cet OS.

Pour la fonction TV, XBMC fonctionne en mode client/serveur, XBMC et son environnement graphique c'est le client (ou frontend), le serveur TV (ou backend), ca peut etre VDR, TVheadend ou autre.

VDR (Video Disk Recorder), le plus courant et le plus robuste à mon sens, est capable de récupérer un flux DVB (depuis une carte TV par ex) et de le diffuser à la volée vers XBMC. Il y a aussi un plugin IPTV pour l'ADSL TV mais je ne me suis pas trop intéressé au truc donc je peux pas apporter plus de précisions.

 *Quote:*   

> Et le matos «son» et «image». Suggestions ? Il y a des regles à respecter (normes de connectique, norme logicielle…) ?

 

Je crois qu'il est bon de définir un cahier des charges sur les normes et technologies du moment.. Pour avoir fait l'experience du mediacenter, et comme El'Goretto  *Quote:*   

> je suis un adepte du "fur et à mesure"

 . Je recommande de proçéder par étape, un HTPC étant potentiellement évolutif..

Cahier des charges :

PVR/TV: Carte DVB (Préférence PCI/PCIe) compatible LinuxTV : http://www.linuxtv.org/ (Norme DVB-T(TNT && TNT HD, S(Sat), S2(SatHD), C(Cable), IPTV(ADSLTV) ), idéalement double tuner HD pour profiter complétement de la fonctionnalité PVR)

Vidéo: Carte Graphique avec GPU décodant HDTV x264 (Nvidia série 8 ou+, ATI Radeon HD ou+), norme HDMI pour le support des téléviseurs récents.  *Quote:*   

> la carte son on s'en cogne puisque la sortie et la puce audio sont dans la CG pour l'HDMI (sauf pour les vieilles nvidia, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui)

 Il est également possible, car tester avec Nvidia d'utiliser le cable HDMI pour rediriger le son en HD vers le téléviseur.

Processeur: Minimum Core2 ou équivalent pour la puissance de calcul nécessaire à la HD et événtuellement Jeux (Support Windaube en natif, ou via l'émulateur Wine pour Linux).

RAM: 4Go DDR3 me semble correct..

Stockage : Disque(s) SATA Haute capacité, Solution SAN (Stockage Area Network) ou SSD silencieux.

Autres: Lecteur BlueRay, boitier, telecommande compatible LIRC.

L'ensemble devrait être silencieux, évolutif, economique en energie...

Tu peux trouver les principaux ebuilds que j'ai pu tester içi : 

http://pingwho.homelinux.org/eblog/index.php

 :Idea:  En éspérant avoir dégrossi un peu le truc ! n'hésites pas à demander si tu fais le choix d'un OS Gentoo pour ton HTPC !

----------

## 22decembre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien ça, littéralement : Home Theater Personal Computeur, ce que tu cherches à faire koi ! 

 

Non, c'est pas ce que je cherchais à faire ! Ce que je voulais (il y a un mois, quand j'ai commencé à m'en préoccuper) c'était me renseigner sur les TV et les home-cinéma.

Puis m'est venu la réflexion que la démarche intelligente serait de coordonner l'acquisition des deux «trucs» et de voir si des materiels n'auraient pas des affinités (pour faire simple, je veux du bon son et une bonne image, j'imaginais qu'il fallait faire parler ensemble ces deux aspects de la chose) histoire de pas avoir une super image mais un son pourri, ou alors de pas réussir à monter l'ensemble correctement…

Ensuite de quoi je me suis rapellé aussi que j'avais énormement de fichiers multimédias sur mon serveur. Il faudrait donc inclure une partie «réseau»…

Là, on en est encore à «je veux juste une belle TV !» mais je suis conscient que ça va être compliqué. Je poste donc sur les forums de gentoo. En fait tu m'as donc fourni un début de solution.

Donc oui, c'est ce que je cherchais, mais non, c'est pas ce que je cherchais parce que je savais pas ce que je cherchais… On dit qu'on trouve plus facilement une théière quand on sait qu'on cherche une théière, que quand on pense chercher une fusée spatiale…

En fait, pour l'aspect tv, je regarde encore fréquemment cet abrutisseur et ma moitié aussi. Donc je trouverais con de monter une super install mais de pas pouvoir regarder la dernière série à la gomme dessus…

Si je devais installer un pc complet pour le htpc, oui, je prendrais du gentoo.

Bon, je m'en vais étudier tout cela plus avant…

Merci, à bientôt !

----------

## 22decembre

Et aussi, on a un support du blu-ray ? Parce que pour l'instant, c'est la misère !

----------

## jaypeche

 *Quote:*   

> Et aussi, on a un support du blu-ray ? Parce que pour l'instant, c'est la misère !

 

Pas de lecteur Blueray chez moi, je n'ai pas pu tester. En revanche les vidéos au format mkv 1080p/720p sans aucun souçi avec une config récente.

 :Sad:  Je connais pas trop les limitations de la libbluray...

----------

## El_Goretto

Un article intéressant à propos de certains DRMs sur le bluray.

En gros, hormis en "piratant" (au sens contournement des protection même en étant le proprio de la galette) un bluray avec un soft sous windows, pas moyen de profiter du contenu via des softs opensource.

----------

## jaypeche

Merçi pour l'info El'Go, j'ai trouvé ceçi :

http://www.homemedia.fr/actualites/6806-XBMC-Eden-desormais-disponible-en-version-beta.html

Ca confirme l'info !   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah oui, j'ai oublié: si tu prévois d'acheter un lecteur/graveur bluray (mettons, par exemple, pour remplacer un graveur DVD mourant, au hasard  :Smile: ), ne prends surtout pas du LG. Support technique quasi inexistant, aucune mise à jour firmware sur le site corp et européen, j'en ai trouvé une site le site coréen, et c'est tout, la misère totale. Sans compter qu'un produit qui passe EOL (End Of Life donc plus de support du tout) au bout de 4 mois après ton achat, ça fait plaisir.

----------

## 22decembre

Le problème avec le blu-ray, c'est pas que ce soit du blu-ray en soit… c'est que c'est crypté. C'est le déchiffrage du disque qui pose problème.

Sinon, après, faut une CG qui suit oui, et une bonne connectique. Mais ça passe sans soucis sur de l'usb. donc no problémo !

LG ? mince, celui que j'ai acheté il y a trois ans ! Il a dû faire son boulot trois fois le machin… M'enfin, je regrette rien, y a pire dans la vie !

----------

## jaypeche

Concernant la fonctionalité PVR(Personal Video Recording); ne pas oublier que XBMC est stocké sous media-tv/xbmc dans portgae :

Option Live Tv VDR-XVDR plugin for XBMC

Support HDTV DVB(C,T,S,S2,IPTV) Tout est possible par la magie du Linux, quelqu'un pour s'urenrechir?§!

Un exemple (Carte DVB-T, DVB-C HDTV) :

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_PCIe_dual

----------

